
Ask HN: What is the best way to read news aggregated over time online? - sebashwa
I&#x27;m tired of reading &#x2F; watching news daily. I&#x27;m looking for a concise news aggregator to keep up with the things I&#x27;m interested in every other week or so. I tried filtered RSS feeds several times but it is too overwhelming for me. I&#x27;m looking for something which bundles the most important headlines of the past ~two weeks (for a given topic)
======
guybedo
Hey,

i'm a little late but this is a feature i'm gonna work on for the RSS reader /
news aggregator i built. For now the app is a news aggregator that shows the
top stories of the day but i'm planning on adding some kind of newslette or
maybe just a web page that would aggregate the top news of the week, the
month, etc...

You can check the app at [http://aktu.io](http://aktu.io) and reach out at
julien@aktu.io if you want to be notified when i'm done with the feature.

